# Is Toro Worth it?



## grober02 (Feb 21, 2014)

I need a machine capable of moving lots of material. Is the Toro 1128 OXE worth the premium over an Ariens Platinum 30?


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

I think so. I would take an old 60's 70s 80's Arien over just about anything for what we do (4' wide condo walkways). But they just don't make em like that any more. With that being said we have had Noma, Ariens, Simplicity, and a few more over the last 25 years and the 2 Toro Power Max's that we use have been the best of the current generation of blowers for us. Shear pins never break, they always fire up and though we use them every 5 to 6" while it is storming they have gone through over a foot or 2 where it drifts with no problems.
On a 6" storm they are running about 5 hours....I am very happy with the 2 826's we have....heck they were something like $900.00 or 1000.00 when they first came out about 7 or 8 years ago....still running good!!! We will be buying a a 1028 hd for next year along with a 721 single stage. I feel like these 2 we have now have been good to us and I don't want to push my luck with them.....after all there are a ton of hours on them!

I don't like the spring loaded scraper on the 1128, we do walkways that get a lot of salt and I can see that spring being a problem over time.....My Salesman offered me a great deal on the 1128 but I said no way I will wait for the 1028 in next years inventory.....good luck!


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried a Toro 1128 at my local dealer with the last big snowfall we had the dealer had about 15+ snow on his long driveway that he let several people try and I came away impressed. It moved snow like an animal! I even ran it in a fast gear and it still really worked great it's easy to use all the controls are in the right place I liked it although I agree I was not fond of the scrapper bar on the 1128 I think if I were in the market I would get the next one down I think it's a 1028? Anyway it does not have the moving scrapper bar.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

grober02 said:


> I need a machine capable of moving lots of material. Is the Toro 1128 OXE worth the premium over an Ariens Platinum 30?


I can't speak for the Toro to much, I looked at them but haven't tried any new ones. I do own a P30 though.

*P30 Pros:
*414cc 15HP engine (a big point for me)
30" bucket
Cast Iron Gear Box.
All steel chute assembly
Auto Steer (some will disagree with this one and rightfully so.)
$1450-$1600 price
Made in the USA
Heated hand grips
14 inch impeller
Engine takes 1 full quart of oil.

*TORO Pros:
*Chute control
Briggs engine but smaller.
Toro's Anti clog chute system
Stiff one piece frame work
Better head light
Thicker skids
No shear pins

If this list needs corrections please let me know.

They look very equal, but maybe you should think about if you would like trigger steering on the Toro or Ariens with its auto locking axle. I am guessing the axle difference in the two would be the most glaring difference. 

Also play with the chute controls on both. After checking the axles and the chute controls, I will bet you will have a clear idea of which one is for you.

Its no secret that Ariens is my favorite at this time and in the past. Plus auto steer is my favorite option. But Toro is certainly a well built blower and has some clear advantages. Plus the Toro looks a lot meaner.  Also Ariens chute control is clumsy.

You will get it right. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would always buy toro over anything else out there. MAHALO!!!


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I would always buy toro over anything else out there. MAHALO!!!


I used my Dads Power Shift Toro on a couple of his duplexes. This was around 1991-1993 I think. I loved the Power Shift Feature. I would flip it back and forth often. It really helped at EOD bank. If they had that feature today I would certainly check it out.

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I used my Dads Power Shift Toro on a couple of his duplexes. This was around 1991-1993 I think. I loved the Power Shift Feature. I would flip it back and forth often. It really helped at EOD bank. If they had that feature today I would certainly check it out.
> 
> Ken


 check craigslist, there are a few on ebay


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I used my Dads Power Shift Toro on a couple of his duplexes. This was around 1991-1993 I think. I loved the Power Shift Feature. I would flip it back and forth often. It really helped at EOD bank. If they had that feature today I would certainly check it out.
> 
> Ken


There are several of us who would buy a modern Toro Powershift only problem is who would pay the price? A snowblower like that now would prob cost twice what it cost in the early 1990's


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kestral said:


> There are several of us who would buy a modern Toro Powershift only problem is who would pay the price? A snowblower like that now would prob cost twice what it cost in the early 1990's


 I do not think they would be the same today as back then. that why if u find one BUY IT UP FAST.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Another really great thing about the Toro is you will not be changing shear pins....they have hardened gears and it will stall out or squeel the belt before it breaks the bolts. My simplicity was always bustin pins....hate being out there with wind and snow in the dark of night trying to change out a shear pin....thst alone would sway me to a Toro


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

ilucas said:


> Another really great thing about the Toro is you will not be changing shear pins....they have hardened gears and it will stall out or squeel the belt before it breaks the bolts. My simplicity was always bustin pins....hate being out there with wind and snow in the dark of night trying to change out a shear pin....thst alone would sway me to a Toro


Yes the odds of you going through shear pins on a new or used Toro is slim. They are designed to just stall out if you hit something big ask me how I know! The drive system is built real solid and they do hold up. The new one I tried has there patented anti clog system actually I think they call it "ACS"? Anyway when I tried it I could not make it clog even with heavy wet snow.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I think the concern about the spring loaded scraper bar is is unwarrented, I wouldn't worry about the springs, My 1971, 832 Toro is still running with the original springs on the original spring loaded scraper bar.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

JerryD said:


> I think the concern about the spring loaded scraper bar is concerned, I wouldn't worry about the springs, My 1971, 832 Toro is still running with the original springs on the original spring loaded scraper bar.


 
Just remember in 1971 things were made to last! ...lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I would always buy toro over anything else out there.


But to turn that into something that's informative and useful WHY would you buy it over a Honda, Yamaha, Husqvarna . . . ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> But to turn that into something that's informative and useful WHY would you buy it over a Honda, Yamaha, Husqvarna . . . ??


 he likes toro's just like we have members that like ariens and wouldn't have anything but an ariens. i like older toros myself but i like the ones with the downsized drums like the powerthrow and power shift models. i still like toro's in general but right now if i were looking to buy new i would stop at the ariens dealer because the make a blower in the size and hp i want. i don't see anything so special about the honda or yamaha snowblowers to make me want to buy one and the price doesn't help either


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To me the "why" is important. Someone's opinion backed by their experience when recommending something makes me evaluate what I think. Someone just tossing out X is better than Y period to me doesn't make me believe it and doesn't give me anything to think about as far as evaluating what I'm asking about.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

For me it does not come down to one brand over the other I think of things like dealer support as well as how many dealers of one brand there are in say a 30 mile area in case one dealer does not have the part I need in a pinch the other may have it. Honda makes a great unit I have used them the problem is it's hard for me to justifi the cost and the cost of there parts also there is one Honda dealer near by and he never has any of there Snowblowers I asked him why once and he said people around hear do not want to pay the price for them. We have many Ariens dealers around here and several that keep a large parts inv on the shelf. Toro same thing.

I will say though that new Toro I tried think it was a 1028? Anyway it was impressive. Some people don't like the plastic chute and some of the other plastic parts but that does not scare me much not only are the plastic parts warrantied for life but talking to a dealer I know quite well he says the plastic parts Toro has hold up great. The Toro 305cc motor on the 1028 makes over 17ft lbs of Torque and it shows it has plenty of power. And for me anyway I like the manual "pull the lever" diff unlock lock feature they have. Overall I came away impressed and if I were in the market for a new two stage it would be difficult to choose as I think there are many quality snowblowers out there by several manufactures.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ilucas said:


> Just remember in 1971 things were made to last! ...lol


 they are made to last. but those scraper bars have been discontinued. they are a pain in the rear to change.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> he likes toro's just like we have members that like ariens and wouldn't have anything but an ariens. i like older toros myself but i like the ones with the downsized drums like the powerthrow and power shift models. i still like toro's in general but right now if i were looking to buy new i would stop at the ariens dealer because the make a blower in the size and hp i want. i don't see anything so special about the honda or yamaha snowblowers to make me want to buy one and the price doesn't help either


 MAHALO there doc detroit


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> But to turn that into something that's informative and useful WHY would you buy it over a Honda, Yamaha, Husqvarna . . . ??


 I only deal with toro because they are right here if I should need a part I do not have to wait forever. I am not real big on the new ones. but if I had to get a new one it would be toro. I just don't like anything else out there. LONG LIVE THE POWERSHIFT'S... AND THE OLD SCHOOL TORO'S. MAHALO!!!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Love me some Toro as well! I snapped up a powershift last year when I saw one on craigslist for the exact reason powershift93 said...I didn't need another blower that is for sure as I had 4 units at that time but I always wanted one with the powershift for my collection


----------



## grober02 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. The decision for me ultimately came down to the overwhelming Toro dealer network in my area. I ordered a 1028 oxe. The choice between a 1028 and 1128 was really just gut. Thanks again for the responses. I won't get to use it until next season, but I will now be prepared. I've been plowing my 5000 sq ft driveway for the past 4 winters with a 7ft Meyer on a beat up Wrangler YJ. I decided the cost of maintaining that setup was just too expensive since I only use it for one lot. I just hope my 30 minute snow cleanup won't be extended too much with a blower. And I hope the toro proves to be a much cheaper and reliable alternative in the long run.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

can't really say on the time issue but it will be cheaper. and you will get a work out of it. MAHALO!!!!!


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Good luck with it.....i stopped by today and looked at the 1128 that my dealer offered last week.
I think i am going to go with it. When it comes time to replace the spring loaded scraper i can just put a regular scraper bar on . The 1128 and 1028 have the same snow box!
Problem solved!! I will do away with the whole spring system if it is giving me problems or if i don't like it.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I think both of Toro's top models are a great choice and we will need a full report either this season or next. I was talking to the Toro dealer just yesterday he says the more he runs the new two stage models the more he is impressed by them. And this is from a guy who tells me like it is if a model stinks he tells me it stinks.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

I will be talking to salesman tomorrow, if I get my price I'll pull the trigger & I will report back on Wednesday if we get snow.


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

Got it!!!

1128 power max heavy duty.....need snow and then I will share my thoughts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice score !!!
.
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats ilucas, hope you enjoy your toro as much as i enjoy mine


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice! .. Heck I still have several feet of snow in my back yard so come on over and let's give that beast a workout! It will be fun you can blow all of the snow in the neibours yard and watch him get all bent out of shape! ..lol


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> they are made to last. but those scraper bars have been discontinued. they are a pain in the rear to change.


Just wanted to correct you on that. The scarper bar on the 1128 has not been discontinued. It's very much alive. My dealer says they have a ton of 1128's in use by surrounding counties and the city. They haven't proven to be a big issue. It's not really a hard fix if it was required, but it is an excellent system. It's the only 2 stage that you won't wreck trying to clear your drive like its a single stage. 

Cheers


----------

